# beautiful female.



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

She's not the prettiest I've ever seen, but I thought she was quite a beauty for a petsmart betta sale. She's got scarlet red fins with subdued light-blue rays on the tail, and a darkish red body with I guess you could say a sort of greenish yellowish undertone. Hard to tell. 

Can't believe I'm saying this, but if I found a really nice male, I might consider breeding them. I've learned so much on here that I'd be willing to give it a go. Should've taken a picture before I moved her into the community. :/

After attempting to get a good picture of her for probly half-an-hour, I'll just get one when she's finally in the tank I was originally going to put her in, which is still cycling.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Sweet. Breeding is very fun.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's a link to her picture! FINALLY got one where you can actually see her okay.

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=513&pictureid=6242


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

She's pretty. You should see betta imbellis mahachaiensis females though! They are gorgeous.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Eh. Too flashy for my tastes. I'm not confident enough in my fishkeeping skills to keep one like that yet. My first betta died after only a couple years. If I was gonna have one like *that* I'd want to make certain it would have a FULL lifespan.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

Bettas only live 3 to 5 years. I had two that I really liked, a halfmoon betta and a doubletail betta.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol. I have kept wilds with less problems then domesticated ones. Two years is pretty good for petstore bettas IMO. They're usually over 6 months old and have been kept in filthy water. They often have burned gills. I have on veiltail and I guess he's about 2.5 years old. He's going down hill even though he has good treatment.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

Betta man: that is because wild bettas can withstand more harshness than domesticated bettas. 

Yes 2 years is pretty good for petstore bettas because they are older in the stores.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Actually, I would say that it depends on the fish. Domesticated fighter plakats are far more hardy than all the others IMO.


----------

